# Photo Project: Project 365 - Twenty Eleven



## edwardconde (Jan 2, 2011)

All,

I decide for 2011 I would start a 365 day photo project. I am calling it "Project 365 - Twenty Eleven". I thought this would be a good way for me to get better at shooting with my Pentax KX and at editing on my iPad. My goal is to shoot more with DSLR and work on learning the different settings and the different post-processing techniques for photos. 

Here is the link to "Project 365 - Twenty Eleven": Flickr: Project 365 - Twenty Eleven (Photo Project)

Here are my first two photos of my project: 

Not shot w/ my KX but my iPhone4:






Shot w/ my Pentax KX:






Feel free to join my Flickr Group to stay up to date on my latest photo.

Thanks & Happy New Year!!


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 4, 2011)

A glimpse of what I sit in on my way home...


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 5, 2011)

Day #4 : Tacos and a Coke






Day #5: Forks & Knives (@ The Village Idiot)


----------



## Danelady (Jan 5, 2011)

I also started a 365 project.  I think it will be a great way for me to get lots of practice.
Happy shooting!


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 7, 2011)

Photo Day 6 of 365 - Berlin Wall Exhibit @ LACMA


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 7, 2011)

Day 7 : @ the desk (Black and White)


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 9, 2011)

Day #8 - Flower & The Mission

Yesterday I drove up the coast to Santa Barbara Mission. I took close to 150 photos while I was there. I going to build a set on flickr of that photo walk. But here is a photo I shot from the garden in front of the mission.


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 9, 2011)

Project 365 - Twenty 11 - #9 (Low Light Stuff!)
Today's photo is more on the eduction of low light photography. I was cooking up some homemade chicken soup and thought it would be a good opportunity to test low light settings. I turned down the lights and started shooting. Using the manual mode on the camera, I dialed in the different settings and after 20+ shots I think is the best one that came out. Probably not the most interesting photo but educational...Enjoy!


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 10, 2011)

Project 365 - Twenty 11 - #10 (Parking Meter)


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 11, 2011)

Project 365 - Twenty 11 - #11 (PizzaWithLove.Com)

Visited this pizzeria today. 2 slices and coke for about $5. Pretty good deal. Melrose Ave. is a famous for resturants and clothing shops... If you are ever in LA. stop by L.O.V.E Pizza. They have a wall that customers can write on and leave well wishes. Today's photo is just a part of that wall. To see more of the wall visit my Melrose Ave Flickr Set.


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 12, 2011)

Project 365 - Twenty11 - #12 (Cinnamon Stick)

Today's photo is low light experiment. I have this little cinnamon stick spray from The White Barn Collection. This is some strong scented stuff. The photo was shot in complete darkness with only my iPad illuminating the bottle. 
Edited using Filterstorm2 and Photogene on the iPad. See the EXIF data to get the settings used on this photo.
2 photos were used to create this one. Filter storm has the ability to add exposures on top of each other. Something I just found out today!


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 13, 2011)

Project 365 - Twenty 11 - #13 (Potholes, California)
Potholes, California is the city formally known as Los Angeles. There are so many potholes in this city & county that the name should really be changed. Today's photo is to bring awareness on how bad the streets of LA really are. I hit a huge pothole this morning on my way into work. The photo of the day shows the street in front of my office. I shot it this morning before traffic got heavy.
Something needs to be done about these potholes. Either fix them or change the city and county name to Potholes,California.


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 14, 2011)

Project 365 - Twenty 11 - #11 (The Marina)
A view of the Ventura Marina. It was a beautiful day in Southern California today.


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 16, 2011)

Project 365 - Twenty 11 - #15 (View of Los Angeles)

I went to Griffith Park yesterday and visited the Observatory. All I have to say is what a view... You can see the ocean from up there. This is a view of the city.


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 17, 2011)

Project 365 - Twenty 11 - #17 (We Have A Dream)
Happy MLK Day.. I know his bday was on Saturday but today I visited my wife's classroom and I thought this would make a good photo of the day in honor of MLK!


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 18, 2011)

Project 365 - Twenty 11 #18 (Lamp Posts)

There is this app for the iPad called Diptic. It creates collages of different photos and allows to get a bit creative. Today was taco tuesday in front of the LA Museum. After a quick bite I had few minutes to spare before having to get to work. The museum has these lamp posts displayed and I took some shots. I want to go back at night when they are lit up to get a night shot. Here is what I shot today and with a bit of Diptic added to it...


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 19, 2011)

Project 365 - Twenty 11 - #19 (Gray Day)
It was a nice day today if your were inland, but near the coast it was cold and gray... Here is a shot from Marina Del Rey.


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 20, 2011)

All,

Here is the links to my 365 project on Flickr. I am no longer posting the pic of the day on the forum. Please visit my flickr page for the latest updates.

Project 365 - Twenty 11
Flickr Photostream

Thanks!


----------

